# a friends collection



## kronix (Feb 19, 2013)

hey everyone, just thought I would share these nice pics of some ceramics. sadly, they are not mine, but eventually they are destined for the beaker. he just wants to wait a little while before destroying them.

theres 10 lbs total, a lot of k6-2's and durons, probably about half the weight. still pretty to look at though 

I don't know if any of these have more collectable value than scrap, im in the process of looking them up to see.









cheers! - Ian


----------

